# Alaskan Malamute x Border Terrier



## helenthemum (Jan 25, 2009)

Has anyone heard of or have one of this breed of dog?

What characteristics should I look out for. What is their temperament like, especially with cats and teenagers.

I previously had a Springer Spaniel, who we sadly had to have put to sleep 18 months ago at the age of 14 yrs.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Never heard of this cross before...and I can't imagine why anyone who cares... would allow it to happen


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Just research the Malamute and the Border Terrier, Assume the cross of these breeds will take on all traits of both breeds and if you can cope with all of them, then you will be suited to this cross. If not look elsewhere.
And not just the temperments, but the health issues also. You might end up with a very healthy dog, or a dog that suffers from all the hereditary diseases of both the Mal and the Border terrier.

All breeds can be good with cats and teenagers... just like all breeds can be bad with cats and teenagers, it is all about if the dog was brought up with either or how well YOU can manage the introductions and ongoing training if you are taking on a dog that was never introduced/socialised with either and takes a dislike.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

I have no idea, but that sounds like one of the stupidest crosses I've ever heard of in my life. As for cats, no, I wouldn't trust a malamute x with a cat.


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your springer spaniel. 

Havnt came across any of these mixes...definitely not a mix I would pay any money for! Are you looking at a rescue or an opps litter, or someone purposely breeding this mix? Individually, both breeds tend to have very high prey drive so in theory not great for cats however if you're looking at a puppy or dog who's already used to cats it shouldnt be a problem. Both are very intelligent and high energy. Both breeds are prone to same sex aggression, if you plan to have other dogs in the house.


----------



## helenthemum (Jan 25, 2009)

paddyjulie said:


> Never heard of this cross before...and I can't imagine why anyone who cares... would allow it to happen


By the sound of the owner he doesn't care, the ad says unplanned litter. The mum and the puppies which are 7 weeks old live with 3 cats.

I know Malamutes can suffer with bloating and cataracts, a friends has rescued several Malamutes and fosters them before new homes are found so they can give me plenty of advice, but I don't know anyone personally with a Border Terrier to ask what their good and bad characteristics are.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

helenthemum said:


> By the sound of the owner he doesn't care, the ad says unplanned litter. The mum and the puppies which are 7 weeks old live with 3 cats.
> 
> I know Malamutes can suffer with bloating and cataracts, a friends has rescued several Malamutes and fosters them before new homes are found so they can give me plenty of advice, but I don't know anyone personally with a Border Terrier to ask what their good and bad characteristics are.


Unplanned litter, Im assuming also un health tested? I would just avoid this like the plague if you were thinking of buying a pup. You could get a mal sized terrier or a terrier sized mal, you could get the worst of each breed or the best, there is no guarantee which.

As for BT a friend has one, very nice, playful and energetic but obviously everything else that terriers entail.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

helenthemum said:


> By the sound of the owner he doesn't care, the ad says unplanned litter. The mum and the puppies which are 7 weeks old live with 3 cats.
> 
> I know Malamutes can suffer with bloating and cataracts, a friends has rescued several Malamutes and fosters them before new homes are found so they can give me plenty of advice, but I don't know anyone personally with a Border Terrier to ask what their good and bad characteristics are.


I can't imagine an accidental mating between something as big as a mal with something as weeny as a border terrier. They must have had help and I just hope that the mal is the mother not the father. Are you sure he doesn't mean border collie? If the description is right, I wouldn't touch them with a barge pole; I can imagine all sorts of health issues cropping up.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Bet there's going to be some MASSIVE prey drive there. Mals are bad enough add to that a fiesty little Border trait and - WHAM!!! The Mal should be health tested for hip dysplasia and hereditary cataracts. The hip score should be below 13 to breed from and the eye test is carried out yearly and only used for breeding if clear. 

Really weird cross IMO, wonder why anyone would!


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

helenthemum said:


> By the sound of the owner he doesn't care, the ad says unplanned litter. The mum and the puppies which are 7 weeks old live with 3 cats.
> 
> I know Malamutes can suffer with bloating and cataracts, a friends has rescued several Malamutes and fosters them before new homes are found so they can give me plenty of advice, but I don't know anyone personally with a Border Terrier to ask what their good and bad characteristics are.


If the owner doesn't care as you state, I would look elsewhere, even if it was an unplanned litter.
Just curious to know, where is the Dad of the litter? Does he know much about the Dad and is he certain it was a border terrier. Can you see the Dad if you want?
I only ask as you say the Mum and pups live with cats, this suggests the Dad doesn't live with them.

I always get suspicious when only one parent of the puppies is around.
That border terrier could have been a stray over the park, which was not even a border terrier (I am just hoping the Terrier was the dad) ... just looked like one and could also be a dog that suffers with something serious and should not be bred from!


----------



## helenthemum (Jan 25, 2009)

I think you have all helped me to make a decision.

My heart was saying look at them, but there was a niggle in the back of my mind saying no.

Had a look at a look rescue centre website, they have a couple of younger dogs needing rehoming that we are going to enquire about.

One is a Malamute x GSD, another is a collie lurcher both between 12 - 18 myths.


----------



## Izzysmummy (Oct 12, 2011)

OP This does seem a rather strange mix, you would be taking a gamble when taking on one of these pups. A few of my aunties have always had border terriers so I've met a few growing up and I've always found them to be lovely little characters but I believe they can be quite feisty and vocal, crossed with a Mal could make for quite a challenge. You say this man doesn't care about his dogs, you haven't mentioned money but I certainly wouldn't want to give this person a single penny of my hard earned cash! I would rather take on a rescue which would be just as much of a gamble in terms of health and temperament but at least the people recieving my money would do something good with it !



newfiesmum said:


> I can't imagine an accidental mating between something as big as a mal with something as weeny as a border terrier. They must have had help and I just hope that the mal is the mother not the father. Are you sure he doesn't mean border collie? If the description is right, I wouldn't touch them with a barge pole; I can imagine all sorts of health issues cropping up.


Tarnus met someone at the park the other day who had some cocker x GSP pups at home from his bitch and the bitch was.......the cocker ! Tarnus had to walk away before he punched this guy for putting his poor little girl in such danger  :mad2: !


----------



## Beth17 (Jun 5, 2012)

It's so lovely to see someone take the advice given to them.

Good luck with your search I hope you find the perfect pup for your home


----------



## helenthemum (Jan 25, 2009)

Izzysmummy - he wanted £200 for the males and £250 for the females!!

Phoning a rescue centre tomorrow.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

You're very wise to be considering a rescue dog instead- that screamed out Back Yard Breeder to me, a very odd mix! And it's a lot of money to be parting with for a cross breed that's likely to encounter problems. 

Good luck in your search for your perfect pooch :thumbup:


----------



## Izzysmummy (Oct 12, 2011)

helenthemum said:


> Izzysmummy - he wanted £200 for the males and £250 for the females!!
> 
> Phoning a rescue centre tomorrow.


I must have been busy typing my post when you replied, didn't see it until after I'd already posted, sorry! Let us know how you get on with the rescue centre, good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## lipsthefish (Mar 17, 2012)

I saw those advertised earlier today, I had to keep going back and having another look, just couldn't believe it :scared:


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

Phoolf said:


> Unplanned litter, Im assuming also un health tested? I would just avoid this like the plague if you were thinking of buying a pup. You could get a mal sized terrier or a terrier sized mal, you could get the worst of each breed or the best, there is no guarantee which.
> 
> As for BT a friend has one, very nice, playful and energetic but obviously everything else that terriers entail.


Sorry had to like for both those images. Not sure which dog would be more of a handful!!!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

wow, what a strange cross! Were there any photos? I would also think it would be a VERY difficult, unhealthy and potentially dangerous cross. Like Malmum says, crossing a Malamute with a Terrier will just create a dog with a ridiculously high prey drive and I for one would certainly NEVER trust a dog of that mix around cats, or anything small and furry.

You are definitely doing the right thing by looking into a rescue dog instead - it's funny how the owner of that litter doesn't care about them but he is more than happy to line his pockets from them. Unfortunately I don't think that litter was any sort of an accident 

Best of luck with your search for a rescue dog - PLEASE stick around and keep us updated on your progress! This forum is an absolute wealth of knowledge and advice, so if you need any advice or help at all, please don't be afraid to ask!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2012)

Very strange mix indeed!


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

And i liked that cos it was helpful. I am still imagining the result .


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2012)

Ahh just seen the advert it reads
Alaskan malamute x puppies, unplanned litter, 5 males, 4 females, all colours, weaned onto puppy food, newspaper trained, wormed, will be de-flead before going, very good temperments, excellent with cats, kittens, dogs and small children. Looking at them they are going to be small to medium dogs. viewing welcome, ready to go, £50 non-returnable deposits secures puppy, good homes only, no time wasters please. for more information and prices please ring or email. Thanks for looking. £200 dogs £250 girls

They say they are Alaskan malamute x terrier


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

i keep seeing the add, the pups look gorgeous i must say a good old mix, some look mali like and some more border like... i really want to go and see them just to see what they are actually like!

If our looking for a mal in rescue Gables have Big daddy back and woodside have a male in aswell i think this week. thats if you are in plymouth x


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

helenthemum said:


> Has anyone heard of or have one of this breed of dog?
> 
> What characteristics should I look out for. What is their temperament like, especially with cats and teenagers.
> 
> I previously had a Springer Spaniel, who we sadly had to have put to sleep 18 months ago at the age of 14 yrs.


Its a far from usual cross. Im assuming this may be the unplanned litter thats excellent with cats, kittens and little kids £250 Girls and £200 boys.

Malamutes have a high prey drive and its not usually reccommended that they live with cats and small furries, athough people do have them with cats if they have been brought up with them, but even then I wouldnt reccomend they are left alone unsupervised.

As a Malamute is around 58/66cm at the shoulder and can weigh 45kgs plusand 45kg would be classed as small they can far exceed that.
and a Border terrer male weighs around 7Kgs and ones the biggest of the sleg dog breeds and ones a terrier it is a very unusual mix. It probably wont be a small dog, although as its such an unusual mix anyway and Ive never actually heard of it before as they are so different size and conformation wise its anyones guess.

Full Malamutes need early socialisation and training and the end of the first year 2nd year they can be a challenge as adolscence, not quite sure what personality that you would get with Border terrier in the mix to be honest.
Malamutes should be good with people but they do need considerable ongoing socialisation and firm but fair training.


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Wonder which one was on the step ladder, absolutely ridiculous


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2012)

I agree, a strange mix!

OP glad you're staying away & I hope you find your perfect dog soon!!


----------



## Retri (Feb 22, 2012)

if its the ad i just found on gumtree the pups are absolutely gorgeous but from the fact that there is a young kitten in one of the pics i can only assume this person isnt just breeding weird x's and is probably breeding alot of animals to make some quick cash which would point to lack of health test ect.

all that said if I has the space I would be very tempted, they look like they will be fairly small dogs, but probably best to go for a rehome rather than throw money at the person breeing these poor pups


----------



## helenthemum (Jan 25, 2009)

El


New Puppy Mum said:


> Ahh just seen the advert it reads
> Alaskan malamute x puppies, unplanned litter, 5 males, 4 females, all colours, weaned onto puppy food, newspaper trained, wormed, will be de-flead before going, very good temperments, excellent with cats, kittens, dogs and small children. Looking at them they are going to be small to medium dogs. viewing welcome, ready to go, £50 non-returnable deposits secures puppy, good homes only, no time wasters please. for more information and prices please ring or email. Thanks for looking. £200 dogs £250 girls
> 
> They say they are Alaskan malamute x terrier


The advert on gum tree says border terrier, but that is a slightly older advert placed 14/10/12

There are adverts everywhere for them. Type in Alaskan malamute x border terrier redruth only 4 males and 1 female left according to an advert placed yesterday.

My daughter emailed the rescue centre last night as she feel in love with one of the dogs called Aurora, my daughter has been having ballet lessons since she was 3 ( now 17).

I will keep you all updated, thank you.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

helenthemum said:


> Izzysmummy - he wanted £200 for the males and £250 for the females!!
> 
> Phoning a rescue centre tomorrow.


Some "breeders" ask more for the females because the buyer can breed from them and make more money. Bad enough to do that with a pure pedigree dog, never mind this sort of jigsaw puzzle.

No way was this mating an accident. Please don't encourage him to do it again by actually buying one of these poor pups.


----------



## Dizzy Grace (May 2, 2012)

helenthemum said:


> El
> 
> The advert on gum tree says border terrier, but that is a slightly older advert placed 14/10/12
> 
> ...


I suspect give it another month and the pups he can't sell will end up going to a rescue or similar anyway. I think you are making the right decision choosing a young dog from rescue and helping other unfortunate dogs rather than lining this 'breeders' pockets.

Good luck and I hope you find the right dog for you!


----------



## JoshSkewes123 (Oct 22, 2012)

I live in Camborne (about 4 miles away from these puppies) I was interested in the dogs before hand, and I've arranged a meeting. Is it worth even bothering? I already have a Collie, and 2 cats. It seems very strange that they're that cheap? This would be my first dog (I've had experience before hand, just not as an actual owner) So is the general consensus to avoid these puppies?


----------



## Emmastace (Feb 11, 2011)

JoshSkewes123 said:


> I live in Camborne (about 4 miles away from these puppies) I was interested in the dogs before hand, and I've arranged a meeting. Is it worth even bothering? I already have a Collie, and 2 cats. It seems very strange that they're that cheap? This would be my first dog (I've had experience before hand, just not as an actual owner) *So is the general consensus to avoid these puppies?*


It would appear to be from reading the comments. Lucky you were reading this thread if you are not a member and so close and in the market for a puppy. I assume the Collie you have is another family members if you say this would be your first dog. It would probably be better to ask the rest of your family what they think about it before looking to get one.


----------



## JoshSkewes123 (Oct 22, 2012)

Emmastace said:


> It would appear to be from reading the comments. Lucky you were reading this thread if you are not a member and so close and in the market for a puppy. I assume the Collie you have is another family members if you say this would be your first dog. It would probably be better to ask the rest of your family what they think about it before looking to get one.


Thank you for your reply! Think I'll take everyone's advice and avoid this one! Yes the Collie is my sisters, but I've grown up in a family with lots of dogs (about 5 in total), Miniature Jack Russell's, to Labrador! I'm planning on moving out a.s.a.p. I've gotten the permission for my first dog don't worry ! It's a big decision selecting my first dog, I've got enough time in the day too spend lots of time with it, and live close to lots of beaches, and woods and fields, so exercise isn't an issue either. My dream dog would be a German Shepherd, or something with similar temperament


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Ok so the circumstances are not ideal, but seeing as the pups are here, if you think you can offer one a decent home, then it will be one less in rescue in 6 months.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Lexiedhb said:


> Ok so the circumstances are not ideal, but seeing as the pups are here, if you think you can offer one a decent home, then it will be one less in rescue in 6 months.


£350 in the pocket of an irrresponsible idiot though? Only encourages them.


----------



## amylyanne (Apr 30, 2012)

Phoolf said:


> £350 in the pocket of an irrresponsible idiot though? Only encourages them.


I agree, I think the saying 'spare the cow to save the herd' may apply here. The more people buying these pups the more this guy will just think 'so, if i dont get my lovely lady mal spayed, she can roam around and breed with anything and I am still guaranteed 350 a pup, kerching!'

I actually had a look at the advert because I first thought, what an odd combination. Then I started to wonder if thats my odd combination dog (Brucie is a rescue, so god knows, but hes about the size and has the temperament Id expect of a mal x terrier)


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Lexiedhb said:


> Ok so the circumstances are not ideal, but seeing as the pups are here, if you think you can offer one a decent home, then it will be one less in rescue in 6 months.


Unfortunately this is a case of having to be tough. If he sells these pups to well meaning people who think they are saving the dog, he will only go and breed more strange and unhealthy crosses to line his pocket. You have to be cruel to be kind sometimes.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Am I the only one to think they are pretty odd looking lol  

It sound like an attempt to make pretty sled dog looking dogs which are smaller so more cute and sellable. 

I personally wouldnt pay a penny for any puppy advertised as an 8 week old litter - Harsh but you cant save every dog in the world but the easier it is for these numpties to breed these dogs and sell them the quicker they will breed again. 

Was amused to see the add was put up again 2 hours ago with 'NO TIMEWASTERS' on lol


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

JoshSkewes123 said:


> Thank you for your reply! Think I'll take everyone's advice and avoid this one! Yes the Collie is my sisters, but I've grown up in a family with lots of dogs (about 5 in total), Miniature Jack Russell's, to Labrador! I'm planning on moving out a.s.a.p. I've gotten the permission for my first dog don't worry ! It's a big decision selecting my first dog, I've got enough time in the day too spend lots of time with it, and live close to lots of beaches, and woods and fields, so exercise isn't an issue either. My dream dog would be a German Shepherd, or something with similar temperament


I have been looking at many tears rescue today. They have lots of puppies.


----------



## helenthemum (Jan 25, 2009)

Emmastance I am in Camborne as well, still trying to persudae my daughter its not a good idea to go and see the puppies. So far this week she has missed out on 2 Mal x GSD dogs one aged 6 mths and one 18mths.

The rescue centre in Bissoe are hard to get hold off and are not phoing back, which is not helping. Going to try the one at Hayle tomorrow.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Phoolf said:


> £350 in the pocket of an irrresponsible idiot though? Only encourages them.


True- wait until they are 3 months old he'll be giving them away to anyone who will take them!


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

helenthemum said:


> Emmastance I am in Camborne as well, still trying to persudae my daughter its not a good idea to go and see the puppies. So far this week she has missed out on 2 Mal x GSD dogs one aged 6 mths and one 18mths.
> 
> The rescue centre in Bissoe are hard to get hold off and are not phoing back, which is not helping. Going to try the one at Hayle tomorrow.


Woah- why would you want a MalX GSD? Sounds like another terrible mix to me.....:blush2:


----------



## helenthemum (Jan 25, 2009)

Lexiedhb - My daughters boyfriend has Mal x Huskys, so she wanted something similar.

We are going to see some puppies this evening Border Collies, they are 4 weeks old and should be ready middle end of November. Both the mum and dad can be seen and a sister from the mums last litter.

The breeder answered all my questions without hesitation and sounds like she knows and loves her dogs.

More adverts are appearing for the Mal x Border terrier pups, guess he is having trouble getting rid of them.


----------



## helenthemum (Jan 25, 2009)

Just bought a Border collie puppy. So excited, daughter very happy and is looking forward to training it and she can't wait til its old enough for agility training.

He is only 4 weeks old, so have at least 4-5 week wait til we can pick him up


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Lexiedhb said:


> Woah- why would you want a MalX GSD? Sounds like another terrible mix to me.....:blush2:


The yard dog is this. She's adorable. Submissive but takes the mick with tiny dogs. Great with my lot. Lives outdoors, gorgeous girl, only 1 and extremely calm and well behaved although starting to look at the horses and sometimes chases.



helenthemum said:


> Just bought a Border collie puppy. So excited, daughter very happy and is looking forward to training it and she can't wait til its old enough for agility training.
> 
> He is only 4 weeks old, so have at least 4-5 week wait til we can pick him up


Congrats! Pics essential when you get him!


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

I don't think a Mal x GSD is a bad mix tbh. Been a couple on here who've been gorgeous. As long as both parents are hip scored and within the desired range I'd have one if I could. They look stunning and GSD's are fab dogs as far as I'm concerned and could add to a bit more obedience in the Mal. I'm extremely interested in the Sarloos x Mal pups in the breeding section now too, bet they'll be stunners!
Mal x Border though - not my cup of tea at all!


----------



## helenthemum (Jan 25, 2009)

Not sure if I have attached a photo correctly or not. If not can someone point me in the right direct please.

Only name we can come up with so far is Haku, not sold on it so open to better suggestions for names.


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

helenthemum said:


> View attachment 99463
> Not sure if I have attached a photo correctly or not. If not can someone point me in the right direct please.
> 
> Only name we can come up with so far is Haku, not sold on it so open to better suggestions for names.


What's that high pitched sound? Oh, it's me, going Eeeeeeeeeeh! with delight 
I quite like Haku - what does it mean?


----------



## helenthemum (Jan 25, 2009)

Haku means - Master, Lord, Overseer.

Busy crocheting some blankets for him, going to take one over to him a week before we pick him up. Hopefully then he won't miss his siblings and mum too much.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

helenthemum said:


> View attachment 99463
> Not sure if I have attached a photo correctly or not. If not can someone point me in the right direct please.
> 
> Only name we can come up with so far is Haku, not sold on it so open to better suggestions for names.


Gorgeous pup! BCs are my favourite breed :001_wub: I bet you're going mental waiting until you can pick him up! Haku's a lovely name, too and has a very apt meaning


----------



## genna ann (Dec 8, 2008)

Unplanned litters happen. Its a bit careless but lets get on with finding the right home for these pups!

The mind does boggle though, i hope the malamute was the mother.

Border terriers i adore, small happy slightly gnarly wee terriers, full of life and fun but terriers ( or terrorists if u prefer) they will need to be watched and trained around cats and smaller furries.

Malmutes are large and can be a bit stubborn and willfu; but hightly trainable and very attractive dogs.

All these are massive generalisations but i'd love to see what one looks like and i really hope they get great owners :smile5:


----------



## kerkopithekion (Feb 2, 2013)

Well, we saw the ad and saw the pups and the mother and decided to take the risk. So far, so good. The little bugger is extremely clever, adorable, and loves people. We'll see how we get on as she gets older, as she is definitely stubborn as well and already decided she does not need to come when called, so no off lead time for her at the moment. At the moment she is about 8kg, seems she will be closer in size to the terrier then to her huge mum. 
Maybe we were lucky, but I think she was worth the risk.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks for the update.


----------



## foxiesummer (Feb 4, 2009)

As with all crosses which are usually breed for greed matings its got to be remembered that the pups could also inherit faulty genes from both parents with devastating results.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

What a gorgeous looking dog!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

kerkopithekion said:


> Well, we saw the ad and saw the pups and the mother and decided to take the risk. So far, so good. The little bugger is extremely clever, adorable, and loves people. We'll see how we get on as she gets older, as she is definitely stubborn as well and already decided she does not need to come when called, so no off lead time for her at the moment. At the moment she is about 8kg, seems she will be closer in size to the terrier then to her huge mum.
> Maybe we were lucky, but I think she was worth the risk.


For such an odd mix with such different parents they have turned out really cute. I notice she has one blue one brown eye, was the Mum the same or have two blue eyes? If she did likely Mum could have been a Husky or a Malamute Husky mix as Mals dont have blue eyes.

You may find she will take after the Malamute side an if she should have Husky in she parentage which looks possible that its there somewhere then you may well not be able to let her off even with training she may prove to be unreliable. Doing their own thing and loving people is deffinately a Malamute or siberian trait, as is doing their own thing if something more interesting is about of their is prey to chase.


----------



## S_Rollo (Oct 1, 2010)

OH MY GOD! Im so glad to stumble across this post I also bought a pup, we took about and hour deciding between her and amazingly the pup that kerkopithekion was the only other one that caught our eye we've always said we'd love to see how she turned out. kerkopithekion Please Please please contact me.!!
Here is a pic of our Efae ( said E- Fay) she is also about 8kg and stubborn with re-call but getting better, she is good with sit and stay etc. She is so loving she loves nothing more than a cuddle.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

What a mix :yikes:.

Efae is absolutely gorgeous good luck with her.


----------



## S_Rollo (Oct 1, 2010)

Thank You Nicky10, we get stopped so much because people ask about her. Despite all the controversy on the mix breeds I much prefer them, no one has a pup like mine.
She really is a lovely dog, she's very cheeky!


----------



## Suek (Apr 1, 2008)

Malmum said:


> Bet there's going to be some MASSIVE prey drive there. Mals are bad enough add to that a fiesty little Border trait and - WHAM!!! The Mal should be health tested for hip dysplasia and hereditary cataracts. The hip score should be below 13 to breed from and the eye test is carried out yearly and only used for breeding if clear.
> 
> Really weird cross IMO, wonder why anyone would!


wonder if they even know what prey drive is?


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

Pleased you are happy with your pups, but please be aware that any problems are unlikely to show just yet.



> We'll see how we get on as she gets older, as she is definitely stubborn as well and already decided she does not need to come when call


It is so important that as cute and good as she seems now, you put in the ground work, because you won't see the real problems until they reach maturity around 2 years of age and by then the behaviours will be established. This applies to all dogs, but you have a mix of strong willed, feisty dogs.



> wonder if they even know what prey drive is?


Too early to say.


----------



## S_Rollo (Oct 1, 2010)

Can i just say my pup is still happy and healthy.


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

I've only read the first page so apologies if I'm repeating what others have said.

To pay money to someone who allows this mating to happen, and with no health testing, is to line the pockets of a really uncaring, backyard breeder.

Run from this breeder - fast.


EDITED TO ADD

- sorry, just read on and have seen that you intend to rescue instead - good on you


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Owned By A Yellow Lab said:


> I've only read the first page so apologies if I'm repeating what others have said.
> 
> To pay money to someone who allows this mating to happen, and with no health testing, is to line the pockets of a really uncaring, backyard breeder.
> 
> ...


I think you need to read this thread properly :lol:

As for those with photos - what unusual, amazing puppies! kerkopithekion, your pup looks a bit like a tiny GSD to me lol, he's beautiful! S_Rollo, your pup is also gorgeous - amazing how different they both look!

I would be tempted to say though that the mother was a Husky rather than a Malamute, judging by the blue eye of the 1st pup and the shape of Efay's head and ears - to me she has a very Husky looking head - Mals have a much thicker set head, Efay's head and ears are much more pointed and Husky like! Her eyes are amazing too, couldn't you just look into them forever?!

Best of luck with your pups, both of you - I hope they turn out to be everything you wanted  even if they are an extremely odd mix of breeds


----------



## diefenbaker (Jan 15, 2011)

By a strange coincidence a program on the TV has just mentioned Laika... according to wikipedia part Husky part Terrier...

Laika - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

diefenbaker said:


> By a strange coincidence a program on the TV has just mentioned Laika... according to wikipedia part Husky part Terrier...
> 
> Laika - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


She was a street dog like all the others they used. I suppose they guessed she was husky/terrier but how likely is an 11lb dog to have husky in her.


----------



## S_Rollo (Oct 1, 2010)

Nicky10 said:


> She was a street dog like all the others they used. I suppose they guessed she was husky/terrier but how likely is an 11lb dog to have husky in her.


My pup Efae is a 10kilo dog which is not very big, all the others seem to be bigger.



> I've only read the first page so apologies if I'm repeating what others have said.
> 
> To pay money to someone who allows this mating to happen, and with no health testing, is to line the pockets of a really uncaring, backyard breeder.
> 
> ...


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> She was a street dog like all the others they used. I suppose they guessed she was husky/terrier but how likely is an 11lb dog to have husky in her.


I could say Chester is Rottweiler /whippet cross if i wished too. lol: :lol:

S_rollo your dog looks very cute and healthy ... hopefully your dog also had two healthy parents, but as the way she was brought into this world it looks like you may know very little, of her parentage.

A concern of mine also would be if some unsuspecting person acquired one of these other dogs in a year or so time and she was pregnant..... Who knows how big the pups could be ?? Could lead to the death of the mother quite easily .

So I till stand by my first post on page 1 , anyone who cared about the welfare of the dog... would not produce such a cross .


----------



## sara1990 (Mar 30, 2013)

Tigernedko said:


> wow, what a strange cross! Were there any photos? I would also think it would be a VERY difficult, unhealthy and potentially dangerous cross. Like Malmum says, crossing a Malamute with a Terrier will just create a dog with a ridiculously high prey drive and I for one would certainly NEVER trust a dog of that mix around cats, or anything small and furry.
> 
> i would like to say i have one of the litter and she is the most layed back loving dog i have ever known and she gets on brilliantly with my cats, rats and hamster she is a bit hard to re call train but is getting there apart from that she is very intelligent and has learn everything else, she does not have a high prey drive i know this as we live need a woods and there is loads of rabbits ect but she never chases them or trys to so all in all she is a wonderful cross breed


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

wow how many more people are going to pop up who have a litter mate to these :eek6:


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

New Puppy Mum said:


> *BOLD added for emphasis -*
> 
> ...Alaskan Malamute x [terrier] puppies,
> unplanned litter, ... *Looking at them, they are going to be small to medium dogs.*


And... they can SEE this because?... :skep:

- the dam's owner has a gen-yoo-wine crystal ball?
- the dam's owner's neighbor is a gypsy with the "sight"?
- they own the only time-machine in the UK, & went "forward" to view them as adults?
- they've got a video-camera, that can advance anything U film into the future?
- the dam had a Tarot reading by a really-skilled dog?

Malamutes can be 100# - most terrier-breeds are around 12 to 15#, at most.
Why in %$&@! would the pups of such a bizarre union be 20 to 30#, if as it sounds, 
the *dam* is the Mal?

Horse's arse, IMO. :thumbdown: The only accurate prediction that i know of, is to WEIGH each pup 
@ 16-WO, & double that; U should be within about 5# [2-kg] of their adult *fit* weight. *

* this rule BTW won't hold for giants or their crosses.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> She was a street dog like all the others they used [in the USSR space program].
> 
> I suppose they guessed... husky x terrier, but how likely is an 11# dog to have husky [ancestry]?


Laika in Russia is also a landrace breed.

Laika Dog Breeds (Laika breeds of Russia)

There is a Finnish Laika, as well; the commonest color / pattern in both Russia & Finland is black patches 
on a white ground, but anything is possible, altho RED dogs [similar to traditional Akita-Inu, with the 
underside pale] & *ticking* or spots on the legs, are not desired.

Several Laika are smallish breeds, not draft-size dogs.


----------



## sara1990 (Mar 30, 2013)

we love bsh's said:


> wow how many more people are going to pop up who have a litter mate to these :eek6:


the litter size was 5 dog n 4 bitchs so there are 9 puppys and there owners


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

paddyjulie said:


> So I still stand by my first post... anyone who cared about the welfare of the dog,
> would not produce such a cross.


Agreed.

Wildly-dissimilar sizes are a lousy start; utterly dissimilar coats [wire terrier vs Arctic guard-hair?], 
doubling-up on M:M aggro & dog-aggro in general, both highly predatory - what could conceivably 
make this Godawful blend sound like "a good idea" ? :thumbdown:

And for the record, *i don't care* how thrilled the current owners may be with how their pups 
turned out; Yes, they may have done very well by their pup, with good care, socialization & training, 
they may think their dog is adorable, they may praise them to the skies - BUT when U come down 
to brass-tacks, this was a p*ss-poor excuse for 'planned' breeding, & inexcusable if it was 
unplanned, as THERE IS A MIS-MATE JAB & bitches whose owners are so damned irresponsible as 
to *A, fail to spay, & B, allow their intact-F to be bred & not prevent Ms from accosting her,
are IMO despicable persons, irresponsible owners, & money-grubbing slimeballs.*

Any questions? :001_smile:


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

leashedForLife said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Wildly-dissimilar sizes are a lousy start; utterly dissimilar coats [wire terrier vs Arctic guard-hair?],
> doubling-up on M:M aggro & dog-aggro in general, both highly predatory - what could conceivably
> ...


Think you pretty much summed it up


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

kerkopithekion said:


> Well, we saw the ad and saw the pups and the mother and decided to take the risk. So far, so good. The little bugger is extremely clever, adorable, and loves people. We'll see how we get on as she gets older, as she is definitely stubborn as well and already decided she does not need to come when called, so no off lead time for her at the moment. At the moment she is about 8kg, seems she will be closer in size to the terrier then to her huge mum.
> Maybe we were lucky, but I think she was worth the risk.





S_Rollo said:


> OH MY GOD! Im so glad to stumble across this post I also bought a pup, we took about and hour deciding between her and amazingly the pup that kerkopithekion was the only other one that caught our eye we've always said we'd love to see how she turned out. kerkopithekion Please Please please contact me.!!
> Here is a pic of our Efae ( said E- Fay) she is also about 8kg and stubborn with re-call but getting better, she is good with sit and stay etc. She is so loving she loves nothing more than a cuddle.


I can't claim to know much about genetics and dog breeding, but if someone showed me these pics and made me guess their breeds, I'd say GSD cross, possibly with husky (the blue eye in the first pic did strike me as a bit odd, too, considering mum was supposed to be a Mal - never seen a Mal with a blue eye, and it appears that they don't have blue eyes from what Mal/Sibe owners on here have said). I'd never have guessed in a million years that they're border terrier x Mal.



sara1990 said:


> the litter size was 5 dog n 4 bitchs so *there are 9 puppys and there owners*


So all 9 have been sold and are all still in loving homes?

These dogs are now ... what ... 9 months old (give or take)? So I imagine they'll be approaching adolescence, if not already adolescent already? How are you finding that? It would be interesting to find out how the owners of the other pups are coping too. My lurcher is just coming out of adolescence now - she's around 3ish (rescue - stray so only an age guesstimate). I've had what I considered to be a hellish time with her, but she's nowhere near as strong-willed as I believe a Mal might be...

Really interesting that no-one's posted to say they've experienced any problems with their puppy.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

LinznMilly said:


> I can't claim to know much about genetics & dog breeding, but if someone showed me these pics
> & made me guess their breeds, I'd say GSD-cross, possibly with Husky (the blue eye in the first pic
> did strike me as a bit odd, too, considering mum was supposed to be a Mal - never seen a Mal with
> a blue eye, & it appears... they don't have blue eyes, from what Mal / Sibe owners on here have said).
> ...


NOPE - 
Mals never have blue eyes; they can be light-brown on red-shaded dogs, but usually they're deep brown.

So i'd say mum-dog had at least 2 matings, to 2 dogs... OR she herself was already a cross-breed,
as BTs don't have blue-eyes, either. 


LinznMilly said:


> So all 9... sold, & are all still in loving homes?


Good Q - 
more, are they still in the homes of the buyers?


LinznMilly said:


> These dogs are now ... what ... 9-MO (give or take)?
> So I imagine they're approaching adolescence, if not already adolescent? How are you finding that?
> 
> It would be interesting to find out how the owners of the other pups are coping, too.
> ...


Another intriguing Q. :yesnod:


LinznMilly said:


> Really interesting that no-one's posted to say they've experienced any problems with their puppy.


Well, they're all perfect - Right?  Being as they came from such a marvelous background.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

sara1990 said:


> i would like to say i have one of the litter and she is the most layed back loving dog i have ever known and she gets on brilliantly with my cats, rats and hamster she is a bit hard to re call train but is getting there apart from that she is very intelligent and has learn everything else, she does not have a high prey drive i know this as we live need a woods and there is loads of rabbits ect but she never chases them or trys to so all in all she is a wonderful cross breed


This particular dog is how old? Wait til she's two and has those rodents for lunch, lol. Most Mals are good until adolescence but then all sorts can kick in - mind you with the weight I doubt they're Mal crosses and if there's even a hint of blue in an eye there's a husky in there somewhere.


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

S_Rollo said:


> The dont have the inbreeding and illnesses pedigrees have.


Do people still really believe this ?


----------



## S_Rollo (Oct 1, 2010)

Leashed for life you seem to have a lab -Hip Dysplasia, Progressive retinal atrophy (PRA), Epilepsy.
Paddy Julie bull terrier- Kidney, luxating patella, heart murmer
I could go on about EVERY pedigree.

SOME (not all) people are just being spitfull and attacking these pups for no reason you have not met my dog so please do not comment on her character or her siblings as I dont supose you know them either.

Since there is so many childish people on here I will put it in simple childish terms, did you ever watch bambi? 
remember Thumpers mum

*If you cant say anything nice dont say anything at all*

I wil not be replying to posts on this thread anymore unless they have something valid to say!!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

S_Rollo said:


> Leashed for life you seem to have a lab -Hip Dysplasia, Progressive retinal atrophy (PRA), Epilepsy.
> Paddy Julie bull terrier- Kidney, luxating patella, heart murmer
> I could go on about EVERY pedigree.
> 
> ...




I can't see that anyone has said anything out of place? In fact, the most rude/hurtful thing i've seen so far is you accusing peoples dogs of being unhealthy purely because they are pedigree! Pot calling kettle maybe?

Allow me to introduce you to my mums Border Terrier cross:



Notice anything different about her? She has NO EYES - this is due to glaucoma, which is a common health problem in terriers, had her parents been health tested and RESPONSIBLY bred, then this would not have happened - it's because of irresponsible people breeding cross breeds with no thought to what they are doing that has caused little Ruby to endure the horrific pain and stress of going blind and the eyes becoming infected and having to be removed. No sooner had she got over it happening the first time, it then happened with the other eye and she had to go through it all again....



I hope you never have to go through this with your border terrier cross... or more importantly, that your dog never has to go through it because I have never known a dog suffer so much and be in so much pain!

All that, compared to this - our PEDIGREE show dog (yep I am truly the devil in disguise!!)







Me and Mabel in the Devil's Lair.... AKA Crufts 

I know which I will be choosing again in future.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

S_Rollo said:


> Leashed for life you seem to have a lab -Hip Dysplasia, Progressive retinal atrophy (PRA), Epilepsy.
> Paddy Julie bull terrier- Kidney, luxating patella, heart murmer
> I could go on about EVERY pedigree.
> 
> ...


Nobody's attacking the pups at all - what we ARE doing, is questioning the ethics, the morality of the mating in the first place. Ethical breeders would have looked at the temperament of the breeds in question and chosen 2 different breeds which complement each other in terms of size, potential health issues and temperament. They'd have health tested the dogs to be mated. The breeder in this case wasn't ethical. They allowed a large dog to mate with a small dog - for profit, and because they can - not for any other reason.

Look at it this way: The Border Terrier is a (small) hunter. It cannot be trusted around small furries. The Mal also cannot be trusted around small furries, but is considerably larger. Now if the BT had have been the dam, chances are those pups would have required a C-section for them to be born - and/or poor mum could have been killed. Who in their right mind would think a cross like this would be a good idea? It's not like you're breeding a Mal-type dog which can be trusted around small furries (NOT that I'm suggesting that's an ethical reason _to _cross them) - you're pretty much guaranteeing guinea pigs, hamsters, rats/mice, etc WILL be on the menu when these pups older.

And how many people out there have the training/dog ownership experience to handle such a cross? Have you, S Rollo, ever had a _pedigree _Mal and/or a BT? Do you have ANY experience with owning and training these breeds? If so, I'll hold my hands up and say "OK, my bad, I'm sorry", but my guess is, you don't, because I very much doubt that as a Mal or BT owner you'd agree with a cross like this. And if I'm right, are you REALLY prepared for when the instincts kick in - or for when your eager-to-please puppy reaches the Kevins (teenage) stage and basically gives you the dog equivalent of a certain impolite hand gesture?


----------



## sezeelson (Jul 5, 2011)

Wow. Tbh, people haven't been that's nice on here :/ 

I know the mix is a terrible idea and the idiots who allowed this to happen should be banned from owning dogs but the fact is, there are 9 innocent pups now... They deserve a good home do they not? My mix is GSD X Staff, in the wrong hands he was a sensitive, aggressive mess of a dog. Providing these pups are brought up the way they need to be there is no reason why these pups wouldn't be great little dogs without them becoming uncontrollable cat killing beasts... A dog is a dog and every dog deserves a chance. 

These owners took the plunge, just because it isn't something we would do doesn't mean they should be slated for it. How about sharing some advice about how to help the pup remain friendly with cats as it ages? How to teach a strong recall etc. 

Neither crosses nor pedigrees can guarantee health, mixed breeds have a wider gene pool which actually does decrease the chances of dodgy genes - will never guarantee health though. Pedi's tend to have smaller gene pools with a chance of inbreeding in the past, with health tests you can minimise the risk of passing dodgy genes - will never guarantee health. It's personal preference but mixed breeds are NOT healthier the pedi's and visa versa. (Please share links/research if this is wrong, please!)


----------



## sara1990 (Mar 30, 2013)

Tigerneko said:


> I can't see that anyone has said anything out of place? In fact, the most rude/hurtful thing i've seen so far is you accusing peoples dogs of being unhealthy purely because they are pedigree! Pot calling kettle maybe?
> 
> Allow me to introduce you to my mums Border Terrier cross:
> 
> ...


i have never said cross breeds dont have problems as all dogs have the risk of health problems and my dog is about the size of a small malamute atmo and is still growing , this is the mum who i believe is a husky cross malamute


----------



## sara1990 (Mar 30, 2013)

this is the mum i belive to be a malamute cross husky due to eyes and the owner bought the mum and didnt know she was pregnant and one month later had a litter of pups and i have never said cross breeds are better but all i know is i have a brilliant dog who is 11 months on the 5th


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

I havent seen anyone be nasty about the pups on this thread ?

My comment was in direct response to someone saying crossbreeds are healthier than pedigrees ... this is an old wives tale 
In _some_ cases crossbreeds can be worse because they can get genetic illnesses from both of their parents breeds , in other cases they can be lucky and get none

Its russian roulette with unhealthtested parents , and that goes for both pedigrees and cross breeds


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

sara1990 said:


> this is the mum i belive to be a malamute cross husky due to eyes and the owner bought the mum and didnt know she was pregnant and one month later had a litter of pups and i have never said cross breeds are better but all i know is i have a brilliant dog who is 11 months on the 5th


I can sympathise with taking on someone else's dog because they want rid of it and then finding out a month later its pregnant.

I took on my Schnauzer wire haired fox terrier cross at 10 months, 10 days later she showed all the signs of being pregnant. I rang her previous owners to ask when her season had been and confirm that she hadn't been with an unneutered dog. I was told that their other dog was male and entire but they had kept them apart. Fortunately for me it turned out they had managed it and it was a false pregnancy.

Had she been pregnant I too would have been rehoming puppies, like this person I would have been doing that myself I would have wanted to assure myself of the suitability of the homes.

Having such an odd cross myself I have followed this with interest because my little cross has allergies I suspect I'm going to see some health issues later.
My dog has the sweetest nature but the mix has created a strong prey drive. I can't currently trust her off the lead.

I will add the cross wouldn't have been my choice I was asked to take on someone else's problem as she hit teenager.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

sara1990 said:


> this is the mum i belive to be a malamute cross husky due to eyes and the owner bought the mum and didnt know she was pregnant and one month later had a litter of pups and *i have never said cross breeds are better* but all i know is i have a brilliant dog who is 11 months on the 5th


I don't think that remark was aimed at you hun.  I believe it was S_Rollo who became defensive about the cross and pointed out that little faux-pas.

Thanks for posting the pic of mum with the pups. I think you're right and there is husky in there somewhere. All I will say is, given these pups are now approaching a year old, they'll be hitting the Kevins soon, if (as I said earlier) they haven't already.

And Sezeelson, once again, nobody was having a go at the pups. Somebody, somewhere allowed this mating to happen and people's gripe was with the idiot who did (_that's _assuming the owner is correct about the sire).


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

S_Rollo said:


> Leashed for life you seem to have a lab -Hip Dysplasia, Progressive retinal atrophy (PRA), Epilepsy.
> Paddy Julie bull terrier- Kidney, luxating patella, heart murmer
> I could go on about EVERY pedigree.
> 
> ...


Personally I dont think anything untoward has been said as such and you should prol read back through the thread.

At the end of the day theres no denying your dog is a stupid mix from a selfish money grabbing 'breeder'.

Now before you get upset that is my oipinion - you may not agree BUT

Look at my girl - Millie.

She is a mongrel of sort, some sort of Rottie mix. She is 4 years old and 19-20kg. I got given her at 10 months being told she was a Dobermann as her family were bored of her.

I would not of paid a damn penny to the self ignorant 'breeder' who bred her and her litter mates.

They got there money for there puppies and hands washed job done. How many more of my girls siblings ended up going free to good homes? to homes which got bored of them? DO you think these 'breeders' loose a single nights sleep worrying if there pups they bought into this world are safe? Do you think breeders like this bother to keep in contact and provide lifetime support to the pups THEY bought into this world?

Last winter I saw a local newspaper report in Luton (Not far from where we wrere living back then) - Showing a small X Breed who looked weirdly identical to my girl that had died after being left tied to a garden date abandoned on the coldest snowiest night of the year!  I cried reading that.

Do these breeders who 'accidentally' breed these dogs really give a damn? Are they really worthy of our money? I dont think so and wouldnt give a penny to them. Hands on heart I love my Millie more than anything in the world but I would not of paid money for her.

No one is say your dog is 'bad' or being 'mean' its just not looking a tthe situation through rose tinted glasses.

My girl for her terrible back ground is the most loyal loving calm and perfect dog I could ever imagine. But that still doesnt make it right that some idiot bought her into this world without a care in the world for where hse ended up.


----------



## Kc Mac (Jul 26, 2011)

sara1990 said:


> this is the mum i belive to be a malamute cross husky due to eyes and the owner bought the mum and didnt know she was pregnant and one month later had a litter of pups and i have never said cross breeds are better but all i know is i have a brilliant dog who is 11 months on the 5th


A point I don't think anyone else has mentioned, if the person bought the bitch unknowing she was pregnant, how do they know the dad was a Border Terrier 

In my opinion I think he seriously overcharged for the puppies, but then if people are willing to pay that amount......... 

I think the pups look interestingly weird


----------



## sezeelson (Jul 5, 2011)

LinznMilly said:


> And Sezeelson, once again, nobody was having a go at the pups. Somebody, somewhere allowed this mating to happen and people's gripe was with the idiot who did (_that's _assuming the owner is correct about the sire).


I know no was directly attacking the pups but remarks were made without any positive advice. It's all been about what is/could be wrong with the pups rather then highlighting positives. 
I know it's mainly unethical breeding that got people's backs up but this is a debate we've all had a hundred times before.


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

sezeelson said:


> I know no was directly attacking the pups but remarks were made without any positive advice. It's all been about what is/could be wrong with the pups rather then highlighting positives.
> I know it's mainly unethical breeding that got people's backs up but this is a debate we've all had a hundred times before.


And that debate will happen again Hun guaranteed , thats the nature of forums

People learn to grow an extra layer of skin when dealing with forum posts and people or they end up leaving in a huff ... the written word comes across far different sometimes from whats actually trying to be said , its no-ones fault , its just the way it is


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Mese said:


> I havent seen anyone be nasty about the pups on this thread ?
> 
> My comment was in direct response to someone saying crossbreeds are healthier than pedigrees ... this is an old wives tale
> In _some_ cases crossbreeds can be worse because they can get genetic illnesses from both of their parents breeds , in other cases they can be lucky and get none
> ...


It is not just unhealth tested dogs that get a lot of problems you know. And the old wives tale has no chance of dying out I am afraid.
Candy has a lot of medical problems and not one of them is genetic but when I said jokingly to my vet that she was a disaster the vet said it was to be expected with a pedigree poodle. While vets are saying things like that then obviously owners are going to assume that crossbreeds are healthier.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

sezeelson said:


> ...it's mainly *unethical breeding* that got people's backs up, but it's a debate we've all had,
> a hundred times before.


& it will be somewhere on PF-uk in some form, tomorrow & tomorrow & tomorrow...
endlessly. :nonod:


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

I have to say that I have seen many worse crosses than this posted on here and have nothing against crossbreeds, having three gorgeous lil ones ourselves but they are all crossed with breeds of the same size and basically lap dog material. Two are now nine and with the exception of Cushings in one have had no vet trips in their lives so far - not bad going I'd say, so I wouldn't bash a cross just for being a cross. I also agree when pups are on the planet they all deserve the chance of a good home no matter what breed/mix they are because its not their little faults they are here. 

I think the most worrying thing for me with crosses that are of different sizes is how the mating happened at all and have heard with Mals that matings can be dicey due to aggression from the female during the act. So I wonder one) how the two dogs managed an unstated mating and two) why if assisted it was ever done. I wish people wouldn't breed for money but they'll always be those that will I suppose. 

These are two breeds I admire, Borders have always been a favourite of mine but I've never owned one due to believing they were highly energetic and needed heaps of exercise and stimulation and with Mals came about them unprepared because someone thought Marty would make a wonderful 'present' and presented us with him out of the blue. Obviously as we chose to then have three they can't be all bad but there are some negatives, prey drive for me is the biggest because those lovely walks are mostly spent in search of something to 'get' making off lead times mostly impossible unless there's no escape for them as they don't hear anything once on a chase and you become of no more interest than a weed in the grass with all your futile attempts at recall. Borders I would have thought are pretty much the same. I think as long as you are prepared for that and don't fall into the trap of thinking you've cracked it with a sound recalling young dog, only to find once mature that all changes you'll manage just fine. Expect the unexpected at any time and prepare yourself for a challenge which may never happen but always best to err on the side of that it may, however good your dog has been for however long. For me now Mals are great dogs but it took a good three years or more to be able to say that, they are a very challenging breed and a nightmare when out even still if they choose. 

In some ways their personalities and difficulties are part of their charm, an easy dog could be boring after owning such a breed and once past four years old they do settle down, although like I said still a pain if they choose when out. 
I hope your pup is all you want her to be and with patience, a sense of humour and lots of love I'm sure she will be - just as all mine are and think of all the experience you'll be gaining if she challenges you along the way. 

As with many croses though I find it sacrilidge that some are ever crossed and knowing Mals and loving them as I do it saddens me to see such diversity as this, when they are both such wonderful breeds in their own right.


----------



## S_Rollo (Oct 1, 2010)

'At the end of the day theres no denying your dog is a stupid mix from a selfish money grabbing 'breeder'.'
It was mentioned ages a go that mum was a mal and dad was terrier it was peoples assumptions it was the other way around, also mentioned ages a go that it was accidental so not for profit. Can I ask what pedigrees are bred for if not profit? 

Facts are all dogs are in rehoming centres it is not just crosses or just peds also if a dog has teeth it can bite, if it has eyes it can see things, if it has legs it can chase. There is a lot of suggestion that these pups will be vicious, hyper, untrainable little killers. My pup has half an hour walk and likes to just sit and sleep all day she is lazy, which parent does she get that from?


Thanks Malmum, Blitz, sezeelson, Picklelily, and Sara1990 for having a decent conversation


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

S_Rollo said:


> *'At the end of the day theres no denying your dog is a stupid mix from a selfish money grabbing 'breeder'.'*It was mentioned ages a go that mum was a mal and dad was terrier it was peoples assumptions it was the other way around, also mentioned ages a go that it was accidental so not for profit. Can I ask what pedigrees are bred for if not profit?
> 
> Facts are all dogs are in rehoming centres it is not just crosses or just peds also if a dog has teeth it can bite, if it has eyes it can see things, if it has legs it can chase. There is a lot of suggestion that these pups will be vicious, hyper, untrainable little killers. My pup has half an hour walk and likes to just sit and sleep all day she is lazy, which parent does she get that from?
> 
> Thanks Malmum, Blitz, sezeelson, Picklelily, and Sara1990 for having a decent conversation


I believe this is taken from my post?

That is my oipinion.

Which ever way the parents are it is a stupid mix there no logical thoughtful reason for mixing the two breeds. And unless your breeder knows his dogs are clear form known health problems in both breeds and is offering a lifetime of support then yep I would say they are selfish and money grabbing.

As I said in the rest of my post it is the same opinion I have for the idiot who bred my girl.

People who breed dogs 'accidentally' of course - **How hard is it to work out what happens when a entire male meets a female in season**  with no concern for their future wellbeing.

I know there are all sorts in rescue centres - which is why is ever the sadder that people continue to support these back yard breeders and buy badly bred dogs when theres so many in rescue.

By people buying such dogs the demand is proven and its only to easy for another accident to happen.

Ive said it before and il say it again - Its not about being mean to the dogs its about caring about where they have come from.

I love my dog more than anything else in the world - My life revolves around agility / walks and socialising with her. But it still doesnt change the fact she was bred by a selfish breeder who cared for nothing once he had his £££££ and she is consisted of a number of breeds which should never be mixed.

It is for those reasons I will always have a problem with people who continue to have 'accidental' litters or mixed breed dogs.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

S_Rollo said:


> 'At the end of the day theres no denying your dog is a stupid mix from a selfish money grabbing 'breeder'.'
> It was mentioned ages a go that mum was a mal and dad was terrier it was peoples assumptions it was the other way around, also mentioned ages a go that it was accidental so not for profit. Can I ask what pedigrees are bred for if not profit?
> 
> Facts are all dogs are in rehoming centres it is not just crosses or just peds also if a dog has teeth it can bite, if it has eyes it can see things, if it has legs it can chase. There is a lot of suggestion that these pups will be vicious, hyper, untrainable little killers. My pup has half an hour walk and likes to just sit and sleep all day she is lazy, which parent does she get that from?
> ...


Some pedigrees are bred to prevent the breed from disappearing like my Manchester terrier. Who was a singleton puppy , so the mother had to have a Caesarian , the cost of this , health tests, stud fees , feeding, I doubt very much they made any profit at all more likely a loss.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

S_Rollo said:


> 'At the end of the day theres no denying your dog is a stupid mix from a selfish money grabbing 'breeder'.'
> It was mentioned ages a go that mum was a mal and dad was terrier it was peoples assumptions it was the other way around, also mentioned ages a go that it was accidental so not for profit. Can I ask what pedigrees are bred for if not profit?
> 
> Facts are all dogs are in rehoming centres it is not just crosses or just peds also if a dog has teeth it can bite, if it has eyes it can see things, if it has legs it can chase. There is a lot of suggestion that these pups will be vicious, hyper, untrainable little killers. My pup has half an hour walk and likes to just sit and sleep all day she is lazy, which parent does she get that from?
> ...


S_Rollo I'm sorry you feel the need to be so defensive. You are, of course, correct - pedigree, crossbreeds, mongrels - you can find them all in rescue. Just take a look at the dogs in my siggie/avatar - one's a lurcher (so technically, an x-breed) and the other is out and out mongrel, a Heinz, a Bitza (bitza this, bitza that  ). I love them both but probably wouldn't have chosen either of them from a pup. Mine are rescues - and no, that's not intended to make me sound holier-than-thou - I'm just stating fact.

EVERY dog deserves a loving home, regardless of what breed its parents are, and hopefully Efae and Sarah1990's dog have found that in yourselves. Hopefully yours will never know the inside of a rescue - but what about the other 7? Are they still in their original homes, or are they already in rescue?

Please, please point out where anyone has suggested these dogs will be untrainable? I don't think anyone has said that, and I'd be surprised if anyone actually believes it. Some dogs are stubborn, others are willing students, still others (like my lurcher) are just a bit on the slow side, but I'd be surprised if anyone actually thinks any dog - including a cross such as this - would be completely untrainable.

What I think you might be getting that little nugget from is both breeds tendency for prey drive. That's not to say these dogs aren't trainable - just that their prey drive needs to be controlled or channelled and that any small furries in the family may need to be kept separate from the dog to ensure their safety.

There's no denying they were cute pups, and I for one would be interested in seeing an updated pic.


----------



## sara1990 (Mar 30, 2013)

Milliepoochie said:


> I believe this is taken from my post?
> 
> I know there are all sorts in rescue centres - which is why is ever the sadder that people continue to support these back yard breeders and buy badly bred dogs when theres so many in rescue.
> 
> ...


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

sara1990 said:


> ... i did not buy my pup from the breeder, i got her from the person who [originally] bought her...
> as [the original buyer] couldn't take full [care?] of her.


So at least 1 of the 9 pups has lost that 1st home, & gone to a second.

Of the other 8, how many are in the original buyer's homes, i wonder? :nonod:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I would guess that the owners will show up here because its such an unusual cross. I doubt many are in their original homes though.


----------



## sara1990 (Mar 30, 2013)

dose that really matter if they are in there original homes as long as they are in loving homes now


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

sara1990 said:


> i will say this i did not buy my pup from the breeder i got her from the person who bough her in the first place as she couldn't take full car of her so please can everyone stop being negative about a the mix they dont know ect and just let us take care of your pups the way every1 dog should be and stop trying to say they will be this or that as no1 know what they will be like as no1 has heard of the mix b4 i do agree the mix is a unusal one but i love my pup the way she is as dosnt need the same walking a mal does but more than a border she is perfect for me and my family of 2 kids under 7 and is wonderful this is what my pup looks like now almost a year old





sara1990 said:


> dose that really matter if they are in there original homes as long as they are in loving homes now


I think the point people are trying to make, RE the fact your own dog is already on to her 2nd home is that we see this sort of thing happening again and again and again. It's time-honoured and tedious, as an old friend used to say. Person A sees unusual x-breed, BT x Mal (or, more likely, out and out mongrel - BT x Mal x Husky). Person A falls in love with cute puppy. Person A buys cute puppy without any research, gets a reality check when puppy isn't just unbelievably cute, but also an untrained, hyper little baby, decides they can't cope anymore and/or makes up a list of reasons why puppy can't stay and rehomes the cute little puppy to someone else to take on. Unfortunately, you've just proven this - again.

My own mongrel, Max was rehomed thrice by the time he was 1 year old. First owners moved and couldn't take him, 2nd couldn't cope - called him too boisterous. We were the 3rd, and yet, despite this "boisterous" dog, a marriage breakdown, house moves, new jobs, etc, etc, etc, he's still with me.

What I'm trying to say is, yes, it matters. It matters because this dog has already been passed from the dam's owner, to her first home, and then on to yourself. Already she's had the upheaval of leaving one family to go and live with another. Moving house is stressful to us - and _we _know why it's necessary. There's no way a dog can know why one family don't want it anymore so another must step up to the plate.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

sara1990 said:


> dose that really matter if they are in there original homes as long as they are in loving homes now


My girl was the result of some money grabbing back yard breeder - She ended up on the freeadds free to the first home that picked her up.

Does that matter?

Yes to me it does.

To me its disgusting the original owner of the dog didnt buy form a breeder who offered support should they not be able to cop with the puppy.

So no of course it doesnt matter a slong as there all in loving home but just like my dogs litter mates I very very much doubt they all made it into loving homes.

As I have said and I will repeat again I AM NOT bashing the dogs / puppys! If What I am saying is so terribly wrong is the wayt hese dogs came into the world, that at least 1 has already been passed around as a youngster 

As I have already said and will once again say - My dog is a Rottie mix of sort - I lov eher to pieces - she is the most amazing loyal placid dog I have ever come accross. Just becasue I love her it doesnt mean im niave enough to agree with where she has come from.

And im sorry but just like my dog which I am the first to admit is a very irresponsible mix so are these puppies.

Not once (Certainly not since owners of these dog have appeared on the forum) have I bashed the puppie sin any way for what they are. Like 99% of people here its the continuous unethical breeding / buying which gets there back up.

Well done by the way for taking on a dog no one else wanted  They really do make the most amazing dogs


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

sara1990 said:


> dose that really matter if they are in there original homes as long as they are in loving homes now


Let's put it another way.

Imagine you're a child. You wake up in the loving home of your parents and grandparents. Then your grandmother, without so much as a word to you or your mum, hands you over to a complete stranger who doesn't speak a single word of your language but who's been cooing over you and your siblings. They give you a loving home for a few weeks/months and you begin to understand a few words of their language and what they want from you. Then, one morning, they take you by the hand and hand you in to Social Services.

You were adopted AGAIN. Would it matter to you that you were on to your 3rd home by the age of ... say ... 7, or would it be OK because you're in a loving home now?

What if you were the 3rd adoptive parent and you knew this little girl had been passed from pillar to post? How would you feel? Is it OK because she's in a loving home now, or _does _it matter that you're her 3rd home? What if she didn't speak a word of your language? How could you reassure her she was NEVER going to be in another home again?

Now yes, I know, I'm being naughty and anthropomorphising there, but it's the same principle. Dogs don't speak our language, so when they go from the dam and siblings (the only ones who can speak the pups' language) to their first new home, only to be rehomed again later, as far as they're concerned, they've been abandoned. They don't know what it is they've done wrong. They don't know why their first owners didn't want them anymore. They didn't realise they were too boisterous or that the family's moving house and can't take them, or that the son's developed an allergy to them, or, or, or... They just know that they're with a family of complete strangers - again.

And _that's _if they're lucky to go straight from one family to the next without so much as stepping foot inside a rescue. :nonod:


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> I would guess that the owners will show up here because its such an unusual cross. I doubt many are in their original homes though.


Thing is many many people said that about springhuskys litter

All but two are in the original homes and the two that aren't are with other litter owners I have two and another lady who had a bitch had rusty (the only one who isn't is Harry who died)

Bear had a few homes I think it was 4 he did take a while to settle but they they are 6 this year


----------



## S_Rollo (Oct 1, 2010)

LinznMilly said:


> Please, please point out where anyone has suggested these dogs will be untrainable?
> 
> There's no denying they were cute pups, and I for one would be interested in seeing an updated pic.


'wonder if they even know what prey drive is?' 
'I've had what I considered to be a hellish time with her, but she's nowhere near as strong-willed as I believe a Mal might be...'
'Wait til she's two and has those rodents for lunch, lol. ' - how many dog owners can say honestly that if they placed a rat in the room with their dog that it wouldnt get chased, thats a stupid statement.



LostGirl said:


> i keep seeing the add, the pups look gorgeous i must say a good old mix, some look mali like and some more border like... i really want to go and see them just to see what they are actually like!


 I

Those asking for pics I will post some soon hopefully some of her next to her sister when we meet. So far it seems from talking to several other owners that they are all very different in size and colours.



LinznMilly said:


> Really interesting that no-one's posted to say they've experienced any problems with their puppy.


Ok problems 

toilet training
walking nicely on a leash
manners (walking across people on the sofa)
Any advice would be taken gladly

'I can't see that anyone has said anything out of place? In fact, the most rude/hurtful thing i've seen so far is you accusing peoples dogs of being unhealthy purely because they are pedigree!'
I understand you are worried due to your own experience but howcome it is rude/hurtful of me to mention illneses proven to relate to other peoples dog yet its fine for them to do it to me. Im not interested in people saying things like that because yes I did do my homework yes I did thoroughly read up about both breeds and yes I decided to take the risk.

My dog was taken on as a pup and has stayed in my home and will do until the horrible day when she is old and she can no longer be with us. She is 11 months old nearly has been spayed, chipped and jabbed, been to/completed many dog classes and we are looking to take her as far as we can with training classes and possibly do some competitions and mybe when shes old enough and if she enjoys it some agility.
I guess people with dogs love dogs and so have strong oppinions because they love thm so much and I appreciate that. Please acknowledge that my views are obviously different to some of you and that I have chosen to take on one of the pups, what we can all agree is that every dog should have a loving forever home and both mine have that with me.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=135461353331036&set=p.135461353331036&type=1&theaterhttp://


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

S_Rollo said:


> 'wonder if they even know what prey drive is?'
> *'I've had what I considered to be a hellish time with her, but she's nowhere near as strong-willed as I believe a Mal might be...*'
> 'Wait til she's two and has those rodents for lunch, lol. ' - how many dog owners can say honestly that if they placed a rat in the room with their dog that it wouldnt get chased, thats a stupid statement.


Yes, _strong-willed_. Not untrainable. See below for the dictionary definition...



> "Strong-willed - stubborn, obstinate, resolute.
> Having a strong will
> Having powerful will"


That's from the free Dictionary:
strong-willed - definition of strong-willed by the Free Online Dictionary, Thesaurus and Encyclopedia.

Notice that one thing it _doesn't _say is "untrainable"?

Neither does my own comment which you've been quick to use as your own proof, or the one listed above and below it.

I believe it was a mal owner who made the rodents comment? So someone who does actually know one of the breeds involved in this cross.

With respect, your dog is still only 11 months old, and the rodents comment was about when the dog hits 2, so you have a year before you can conclusively prove anything about this dog's (or her siblings') prey drive.



> 'I can't see that anyone has said anything out of place? In fact, the most rude/hurtful thing i've seen so far is you accusing peoples dogs of being unhealthy purely because they are pedigree!'
> I understand you are worried due to your own experience but howcome it is rude/hurtful of me to mention illneses proven to relate to other peoples dog yet its fine for them to do it to me. Im not interested in people saying things like that because yes I did do my homework yes I did thoroughly read up about both breeds and yes I decided to take the risk.


OK - _ARE _the parents health tested? _HAVE _you seen relevant health tests for dam and sire?! :huh: Nobody's saying pedigree dogs don't carry their own health risks - ANY dog from a BYB (Back Yard Breeder) and/or Puppy Farm will unlikely have health tests for the relevant breeds, whether they're x-breeds, or peds.

People didn't take offence because you pointed out the health issues related to pedigree dogs, but because you spouted unproven claims that crosses are healthier than peds. Unless you have _actual _evidence with which to back that up, perhaps a veterinary or Scientific report you could link us to, which backs up your claim, and not some old wives' tale that crosses are healthier then yes, you are going to be picked up on it.



> My dog was taken on as a pup and has stayed in my home and will do until the horrible day when she is old and she can no longer be with us. She is 11 months old nearly has been spayed, chipped and jabbed, been to/completed many dog classes and we are looking to take her as far as we can with training classes and possibly do some competitions and mybe when shes old enough and if she enjoys it some agility.


Excellent. No genuinely! I'm glad one of these dogs has found its forever home. So out of the 3 owners on here who have one of these puppies, 1 has been with the owner since a pup, another has been rehomed, and the 3rd (so far as I can tell) hasn't been back since.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

sara1990 said:


> this is the mum i belive to be a malamute cross husky due to eyes and the owner bought the mum and didnt know she was pregnant and one month later had a litter of pups and i have never said cross breeds are better but all i know is i have a brilliant dog who is 11 months on the 5th


She's beautiful - but I don't know that those pups would grow into small dogs - they look pretty substantial to me. How big is your girl now?

I think it's a weird cross, but the pups are here and are as entitled to a loving home as any other dog.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Milliepoochie said:


> Personally I dont think anything untoward has been said as such and you should prol read back through the thread.
> 
> At the end of the day theres no denying your dog is a stupid mix from a selfish money grabbing 'breeder'.
> 
> ...


I'm in tears reading it now. The poor little thing. There are some callous barstewards about.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

sara1990 said:


> Milliepoochie said:
> 
> 
> > I believe this is taken from my post?
> ...


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

S_Rollo said:


> 'wonder if they even know what prey drive is?'
> 'I've had what I considered to be a hellish time with her, but she's nowhere near as strong-willed as I believe a Mal might be...'
> 'Wait til she's two and has those rodents for lunch, lol. ' - how many dog owners can say honestly that if they placed a rat in the room with their dog that it wouldnt get chased, thats a stupid statement.
> 
> ...


Look forward to your pics. People here don't mean to be unkind - they just get so angry (with BYBs and breeders of pedigrees) with people who breed recklessly without thought for the puppies.

I'm so glad that you and Sarah1990 have got such joy out of your lovely girls, and that they have got such good homes. I wish you many more years together. I have to admit it wouldn't have been a cross that I would have chosen, but seeing the pic of Sarah's dog, I would have been wrong. She's gorgeous, and I'm sure yours is too.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

lostbear said:


> I'm in tears reading it now. The poor little thing. There are some callous barstewards about.


It prol sounds so stupid but it just really struck with me. I kept looking and looking not believing what I saw. It was just a bit close to home both in location and dog type 

Its obs a little Rottie x just like my Millie 

Make me wonder where Millie could of ended up - where her siblings are.

This was is - *There is a picture of a dead dog*

BBC News - Dog left to die in freezing alley in Luton

This is why I detest people who breed dogs like my Millie


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

lostbear said:


> sara1990 said:
> 
> 
> > She's gorgeous - and there's no doubt about the terrier in her (though you could see that from her coat in the early pic). It's hard to see how big she is though - is she about what you expected?
> ...


----------



## S_Rollo (Oct 1, 2010)

I am in contact with 3 owners 2 of which have had the pups since they were 8 weeks or so from the person who owned the mum (Not the breeder). 

Including my pup thats 3 out of 4 in their original homes still and 1 is 11 months and in a 2nd and final forever home!!


----------



## sara1990 (Mar 30, 2013)

lostbear said:


> sara1990 said:
> 
> 
> > She's gorgeous - and there's no doubt about the terrier in her (though you could see that from her coat in the early pic). It's hard to see how big she is though - is she about what you expected?
> ...


----------



## S_Rollo (Oct 1, 2010)

hope these work im not that great at things like this


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2013)

Malamute Husky type dogs are well known for being extremely strong willed and then you have a terrier in the breed who is also known for its bravery strong willedness ect 

two strong personality breeds put together is a big mistake I'm sure most of these poor pups will wind up in rescues as such dogs with Malamute/terrier often do.

I'm glad you made the decission to rescue it was the more sensible thing to do. You also have to consider that when you buy from such an irrasponsible owner your supporting their trade and I'm sure these pups wont be the last.


----------



## S_Rollo (Oct 1, 2010)

Efae the Malamute x border

She recently turned 1, still happy, healthy and well spoilt.

This is her with our other dog


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Whilst walking the girls the other day we spoke to lady who had a Husky X Pomeranian, i didnt say anything to her of course but i still cant get my head around that no idea which was the mother :/


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

S_Rollo said:


> Thank You Nicky10, we get stopped so much because people ask about her. Despite all the controversy on the mix breeds I much prefer them, no one has a pup like mine.
> She really is a lovely dog, she's very cheeky!


Know this is an old thread but just wanted to say she is very like our Apple who is we think an Liver GSD X Husky


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

LolaBoo said:


> ...we spoke to a lady who had a Husky X Pom...
> i didn't say anything to her... but i still can't get my head around that.
> 
> [I've] no idea which [breed was] the [dam].


I think that's horrifying. :shocked: No excuse, IMO. There ARE mismate jabs, which are cheaper 
for the owner, & safer for the bitch, than any full-term litter. :frown2:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

LolaBoo said:


> Whilst walking the girls the other day we spoke to lady who had a Husky X Pomeranian, i didnt say anything to her of course but i still cant get my head around that no idea which was the mother :/


I've heard of this being done for "mini huskies" :frown2:. I can't imagine all the energy and barking of a pom with the brains and independence of a husky


----------



## S_Rollo (Oct 1, 2010)

2 years on... still my gorgeous happy healthy baby girl. Met several siblings all look totally different. She loves a good swim and like most dogs adores her tennis balls.


----------

